# Using older orchestral libraries in 2022?



## daychase (Jul 9, 2022)

This is probably no real secret at this point: I'm infatuated with the sound of older orchestral libraries used in video games, like EWQLSO and Peter Siedlaczek's Advanced Orchestra. Even the reason I ended up buying VSL Special Edition Vol. 1 was because I was introduced to it through games like Skyward Sword!


(I could turn this into a thread where I gush about video game soundtracks, but I really shouldn't)

EWQLSO and Advanced Orchestra are still available for purchase, the latter as Best Service's Complete Orchestral Collection. I'll admit I've been very tempted about both here and there, especially when I listen to their demos. There's things that appeal to me that VSL SE doesn't excel at like more ensemble options, at least in theory.

But they _are_ older libraries. A general consensus I've gathered from lurking on the forums is that the sound and character of a well-recorded library will never become truly dated (and that people often use EWSO as a compliment to EWHO/HOOPUS), but also that the usability and workflow of older libraries generally pale in comparison to more modern products.
When I think of quotes like this:



Henu said:


> My friend bought Siedlaczek's Advanced Orchestra a couple of months ago despite of my warnings- he was so furiously disappointed that he actually asked (and got it!) for a refund the same day from Best Service. :D





mybadmemory said:


> I’m not sure if EWQLSO is really worth getting today if you’re starting out. Sure it can still sound great by people knowing how to get the best out of it, but it’s almost 20 years old by now and most libraries from the last 10 years will probably be easier to use and get good results from.


I can't help but wonder how representative they are of the forum's opinions of them, as well as all those advocates of EWQLSO in particular I've seen here and there. What are your thoughts?


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 9, 2022)

A library that probably is worth checking out if you’re specifically looking for an older game-y sound is Amadeus. Do check out Cory’s great review of it here!


----------



## Markrs (Jul 9, 2022)

I believe Sonivox Film Score Companion is the old Sonic Impacts orchestral libraries. I got mine for only $15 a couple of years back. Even though they are old and do work okay as long as you don't want legato. 









Film Score Companion | Sonivox


Music can make or break any film or game. Dialog, scenery and great effects are simply not enough to convey the full feeling and emotion of what the filmmaker or gamemaker is trying to express.




www.sonivoxmi.com


----------



## daychase (Jul 9, 2022)

I appreciate the library mentions, but I was more interested in people's thoughts on the process of actually using older orchestral libraries in a landscape with libraries considered more modern, accessible and well thought-out.

I have the SONiVOX Film Score Companion, for example, and I hated how it felt to even attempt using it; it was unoptimized, had significant load times, and honestly felt no better to use than even the Kontakt Factory Library's cut-down vintage VSL selections. Miroslav Philharmonik 2 SE also isn't the most convenient library to use, from its inconsistent keyswitch mappings, use of only velocity for dynamics (something FSC and KFL do as well), and SampleTank just not being the best sample player in the market.

In other words, the reasons that I imagine @mybadmemory suggested looking into Amadeus instead if I were looking for another vintage-sounding but recently scripted library. (which, I really should be learning to use VSL SE Vol. 1 more before I consider expanding my orchestral lineup!)
I was wondering if these unrefined quirks and oddities put people off from using these older libraries, and if less experienced orchestral composers really shouldn't consider them (especially, again, EWQLSO), or if they can be worth the money and time it takes to acquire and learn them.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 9, 2022)

It’s my impression that a general problem with older libraries is that they typically come with few(er) Round Robins and poorly scripted Legato.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 9, 2022)

daychase said:


> I was wondering if these unrefined quirks and oddities put people off from using these older libraries, and if less experienced orchestral composers really shouldn't consider them (especially, again, EWQLSO), or if they can be worth the money and time it takes to acquire and learn them.


I used the Sonivox with some midi provided by @mybadmemory and found it okay to use, but there piece suited older libraries and I didn't worry about it not being perfect. I totally think people can do amazing things with older libraries, but it likely takes more work to finesse that new libraries do, mainly down to improvement in scripting and the sample library engines. I think they can still be good for layering, depending on what you have already. Personally I don't have any of the older libraries on SSDs any more as I just don't use them.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 10, 2022)

daychase said:


> But they _are_ older libraries. A general consensus I've gathered from lurking on the forums is that the sound and character of a well-recorded library will never become truly dated (and that people often use EWSO as a compliment to EWHO/HOOPUS), but also that the usability and workflow of older libraries generally pale in comparison to more modern products.


This is definitely true, at least from my experience. While I don't use libraries from that particular era, I still have quite a few products that are nowadays "deprecated", most notably Albion Legacy and Loegria. Personally, I prefer their sound aesthetic to one of their modern counterparts (One and Neo), even though the latter might be superior in a technical sense.

Be it as it may, I cannot afford to actively follow trends and often don't see much point in doing so. After all, these are primarily tools and people have historically used way more inferior solutions for creating outstanding works, especially in the pre-DAW times.


----------

